# I know its childish but



## JFC (25 Dec 2006)

C'mon , what did you get :lol: 
I got a hand carved Budda from India  Great pressie for me


----------



## wizer (25 Dec 2006)

er i got an ipod


----------



## houtslager (25 Dec 2006)

I got a load of timber  - so I can go a bit further with my build

oh and a micro wave combi oven - no I don't have to rely on my
woodstove for my dinners


----------



## andys wood shed (25 Dec 2006)

A wooden puzzle of the kids next door and a Bosch Li-lon screwdriver of the wife

Merry christmas everybody

Andy & Deb


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (25 Dec 2006)

....a set of 5 LN chisels. Lucky me!

Merry Christmas to all
Phil


----------



## tombo (25 Dec 2006)

i got a lurverly chunk of cocobolo, i ordered it wife wrapped it. Its so nice i think i might just hang it on the wall as is  way heavier and harder than anything i have ever had before. I'm in over my head with this, hope i can do it justice

Tom


----------



## mahking51 (25 Dec 2006)

LN Heaven!
98/99 side rebates
Small chisel plane
40 1/2 Scrub
New small router plane.

Eating cornflakes for Xmas dinner though....

Martin


----------



## Waka (25 Dec 2006)

mahking51":n8kzq2va said:


> LN Heaven!
> 98/99 side rebates
> Small chisel plane
> 40 1/2 Scrub
> ...



No good gloating without the pic's, it doesn't count.


----------



## WoodStoat (25 Dec 2006)

Makita table saw (actually very handy as I often want to use one on site).
Set of bevel chisels with hornbeam handles.
Stanley No. 92 shoulder plane.
Great quantity of shaving creams etc. from Trumper's.
Email invitation from a pleasant Romanian to increase my proportions.
Email invitation from a pleasant Russian to look at smutty photographs.
25 bags for workshop vacuum (joke present... I hope).
Book of '100 projects with MDF' from my auntie Marie.
Week's fishing in Ireland from Mrs. Stoat.


----------



## tiler99 (25 Dec 2006)

Waka":rx1mhm0q said:


> mahking51":rx1mhm0q said:
> 
> 
> > LN Heaven!
> ...








That better :wink:


----------



## houtslager (25 Dec 2006)

*photo for ROGUE's GALLERY methinks  * :twisted:


----------



## mel (25 Dec 2006)

1 altendorf circ saw :lol: 
2 cnc controlled lathe :lol: 
3 4 head planer thicknesser +profiler :lol: 
4 and a larger workshop to house it all :lol: 

and then the alarm clock went off and it was back to reality  

woke up to open an envelope with money in {as im difficult to buy for }
some new jumpers , socks , pants , 
also got some tooling for my metalwork lathe 

ho ho ho 
merry xmas 
mel


----------



## Roger (25 Dec 2006)

A half day raid on the DeWalt Factory outlet plus I got to spend the afternoon in a little pub on the top of England with a roaring fire and great company!

Aaaahhhhh ......... that's nice


----------



## Philly (25 Dec 2006)

An signed copy of David Charlesworth's new book!
And lots of booze......hic 8-[ 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Nigel (25 Dec 2006)

I got the full set of D.C. dvd's to help me down the slope, 
Its a pleasure to share my lounge on Christmas day with him but only for a short while before the family arrived as I am the only woodnut

Shmbo reckons if David had white hair he would make a great Santa
:ho2 
Nigel


----------



## Routermonster (25 Dec 2006)

My pressies had a ... erm ... David Charlesworth theme - 

Furniture Making Techniques v1/2  plus 
Hand Tool Techniques videos part 1/2 ( - if you don't mind buying VHS videos instead of DVDs, Axminster have these on offer 
here )  

I also smuggled in a LN 60 1/2 block plane - gorgeous! 

Not a sock or tie to be seen this year - SWMBO thinks I've gone mad!

Just need some wood to practise on.

Cheers

Les


----------



## tigerturnings (25 Dec 2006)

On the woodworking front, I received a Hitachi D10VC2 drill and a copy of "Wood Identification and Use," by Terry Porter. I've only had time for a brief flick through, from which it looks like a well produced book, with some very nice photography.

I intend to use the drill mostly for power sanding bowls on the lathe, it seems to be the only lightweight drill on the market with pre-selectable variable speed. I've actually had it a couple of days now and after trying it out I can say it seems to do the business, but it's made some weird noises and the keyless chuck is a two-ring type with no spindle lock so it's difficult to get a suitable firm grip on round shanked bits.

Other than that, there was some booze, enough chocolate to nullify a couple of months' efforts at the gym, and a TurboTorch will hopefully be on the way soon 

Merry Christmas

Neil


----------



## Gill (25 Dec 2006)

Woodwork-wise, I scored an Aiptek 12000 tablet (for designing scroll saw patterns on computer) and a Bosch detail sander.

More importantly, His Lordship agreed that in the coming year we should visit the local dogs home for another alsation puppy, and Crufts to contact chihuahua breeders.









Gill


----------



## DaveL (25 Dec 2006)

Well I have spent a good part of the day playing with a Jet wet grinder, in the shop  I now have some very sharpe planes and chisels.
Another son and my dad are visiting tomorrow, will probably have to demo it as they both have a good selection of somewhat blunt tools. :roll: 
I have a pair of dovetail gauges (veritas) and some tramels from axminster, to help me on the descent of the hand tool slope. 8) 

There is a set of wooden puzzles, I should be OK with these as it says 7+ years on the box so no rush to get them back together. :wink: 

Non wood related, Inside Out, a personal history of Pink Floyd, Written and Read By Nick Mason, looking forward to listening to this, probably in the car instead of Chris Evans, I still miss Johnny Walker, must be an age thing.


----------



## Vormulac (26 Dec 2006)

DaveL":33lx74jm said:


> Non wood related, Inside Out, a personal history of Pink Floyd, Written and Read By Nick Mason, looking forward to listening to this, probably in the car instead of Chris Evans, I still miss Johnny Walker, must be an age thing.



As a fellow Floyd fan I think that sounds great, although to be fair, sticking forks in your ears is generally preferable to listening to Chris Evans... :wink: 

My haul included a 1000/6000 Ice Bear waterstone and some assorted odds and ends including a set of sushi knives and a year's membership to the England Rugby Supporters Club.


----------



## RogerM (26 Dec 2006)

"Woodworking with the router" by Hylton and Matlack. Requested as a direct result of a recommendation here. Looks really good.

"Workbenches and Shop Furniture" by Nick Engler. Also looks promising.

plus a bottle of Glayva and a video of "Five go mad in Dorset". 

And best of all, a really happy family day. It's what Xmas is all about.


----------



## Nick W (26 Dec 2006)

Legacy 900 - but I had to buy it for myself.


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2006)

Special one-off signed copy by Ian Rankin of his latest book

Original Penguin 'Casino Royale' paperback..the first Bond book

Oh yes...and a 3.5 hour white water rafting experience...yippee.e.e.e.e.e.e

All from the missus..bless her. Made 2006 a cracking year for me. :ho2


----------



## woodbloke (28 Dec 2006)

For years now I've said to SWIMBO that something for the workshop would be a 'good idea' or even better, something from the latest LN catalogue or failing that an item from the Axminster book....all suggestions have fallen on stoney ground ](*,)....I even got this year _two_ copies of the 'Extras' DVD from various people :-({|= , but she _did_ this year give me a little box with a folded note in it, so I might have a wander down to PFT on the 'morrow \/ - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Dec 2006)

woodbloke":3el0mdpl said:


> a folded note



I received a few of those as well \/ but I bet I'll still get a b******ing when I buy tools with them :roll: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul

PS How did the Irish coffee turn out?


----------



## woodbloke (28 Dec 2006)

Paul - guzzled all the cream on Christmas pud, so couldn't make Irish Coffee's......still got all the whisky tho' :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Dec 2006)

woodbloke":28bcnys6 said:


> guzzled all the cream on Christmas pud, so couldn't make Irish Coffee's......still got all the whisky tho' :lol: :lol:



Smart move 8) 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Dec 2006)

I got a bosun's pipe and some fancy herbs and spices for cooking.


----------



## Alf (28 Dec 2006)

I got some money, a boxed set of Audrey Hepburn DVDs and a blazing row. Christmas? Bah, humbug.




At least on the forum you can easily walk away from annoying idiots; you don't have them to stay for three days... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodbloke (28 Dec 2006)

Alf wrote;


> boxed set of Audrey Hepburn DVDs


...back to normal now, hope so? Guess what my computer's called? AH just the best - Rob


----------



## mahking51 (28 Dec 2006)

Alf,
When i was chartering boats we had a saying that guests were like fish - three days and they started to stink... :roll: 
Still, with AH for company can't all be bad.
Happy New Year!
Martin
(who just got a box from Blue Spruce :twisted: )


----------



## tiler99 (28 Dec 2006)

A box of Maynards Wine gums and a £10 gift voucher from M&S. :roll:


----------



## Alf (28 Dec 2006)

Audrey is indeed a great solace - just as well I bought it and said "here, you can give me this for Christmas" :roll: :lol:


----------



## mahking51 (28 Dec 2006)

Alf said


> "here, you can give me this for Christmas"



Sounds a lot like my Blue Spuce box! :?  
Martin


----------



## Gill (28 Dec 2006)

Last November I intercepted His Lordship as he entered the house coming home from work. Before he could take his coat off, I wheeled him through to the computer, sat him down, and told him to enter his credit card details on the website which was currently active.

Bless him, when Santa delivered my present, it was more of a surprise to him than it was to me  !

Alf - the dress Audrey Hepburn wore in "Breakfast at Tiffany's" was recently auctioned. It only went for £467, 200 and I would have bid for it but, alas, black isn't my colour. Did you pick it up by any chance?

Gill


----------



## Alf (29 Dec 2006)

mahking51":2do2f2tq said:


> Alf said
> 
> 
> > "here, you can give me this for Christmas"
> ...


You'd think, given both our track records, that one's nearest and dearest would have realised that there is no such thing as the "wrong" tool as a present, wouldn't you? But no, I dunno about you but mine the claim I'm "fussy" and they daren't buy me tools. Honestly... :roll: :lol: So what was in the box? Marking stuff or chisels? 



Gill":2do2f2tq said:


> Alf - the dress Audrey Hepburn wore in "Breakfast at Tiffany's" was recently auctioned. It only went for £467, 200 and I would have bid for it but, alas, black isn't my colour. Did you pick it up by any chance?


Well I would have, but you know it didn't strike me as practical workshop wear. Black shows up the sawdust so.  :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mahking51 (29 Dec 2006)

Alf,

'Twas a lovely pair of skew chisels in cocobolo.

BUT, that really is IT! NO MORE TOOLS!!

Martin

(as if........)


----------



## filsgreen (29 Dec 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Alf (29 Dec 2006)

mahking51":nzxd6hc6 said:


> 'Twas a lovely pair of skew chisels in cocobolo.


Ooo - piccies? I'm in need of tools-for-Christmas-by-proxy therapy.


----------



## Knot Competent (29 Dec 2006)

I was excited to receive a DVD on The Lancaster Bomber, but was disappointed that it was 45 minutes of war footage, and about 10 minutes on the aircraft itself.

I also received three books on beekeeping, one a duplicate. Anyone want a hardback copy of "Guide to Bees and Honey" by Ted Hooper?

John


----------



## mahking51 (29 Dec 2006)

John
Errr, is that rhyming slang for how to get rich?   
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Waka (29 Dec 2006)

mahking51":2nw36t7a said:


> Alf,
> 
> 'Twas a lovely pair of skew chisels in cocobolo.
> 
> ...



OK, so if I find a nice little tool store you won't want anything?

Don't deny yourself, save it for the Toronto WW Show.


----------



## Vormulac (29 Dec 2006)

Well SWMBO just came home from a day out shopping with her mate sporting a sheepish grin and a new Paul Smith handbag. I figure that means I can buy myself a Tormek with complete impunity, right?

V.


----------



## Scrit (29 Dec 2006)

Oh well, I suppose I'd better confess to:

"Modern Plywood" by Shirley B. Wainright (obviously Hetty's great aunty as the book was published in 1927.....)

a previously unseen (at least by me) 1970s Wadkin catalogue and a _very_ nice bottle of Port Ellen 20 years (that's a single malt from an Islay distillery which closed years ago for those who didn't know). I think I'll regard the latter as a gloat 8) 

Scrit


----------



## nickson71 (3 Jan 2007)

I bit on the late side .......(visting family)


I got David Charlesworth's Hand Tool Techniques Part 1 DVD
All three of his books signed
a Veritas low angle spoke shave (made a pile of shavings on my mums living room floor on christmas day..... big kid syndrome)
a vice 
three japanese water stones
camber roller for my veritas MKII jig
Japanese cross cut saw 
Tool belt .......???????
and some drive bits

also got the socks, wine gums etc

For New Years Day ..... I got Damp ....... ripped up laminate floor and found the whole sub floor was damp ........ fortunately not as bad as I first though only got to dig up a smallish area of the living room.......


----------



## chiba (3 Jan 2007)

A very nice fountain pen.
A couple of Moleskine notebooks.
A diary.
A box of Meltykiss.

But... the best Xmas present was my younger son getting out of hospital a few days before.


----------



## ike (3 Jan 2007)

A CD :roll: ,
another CD  ,
yet another CD  ,
cycling gloves  

... and a lathe  ,

and..erm.., one of these 8)


----------



## RogerM (3 Jan 2007)

chiba":2gwk7wt3 said:


> But... the best Xmas present was my younger son getting out of hospital a few days before.



Hey! Now that *IS* a Xmas present!


----------



## Taffy Turner (4 Jan 2007)

Vormulac":2hf35aqx said:


> a year's membership to the England Rugby Supporters Club.



Ooh - hard luck!!! Still, I suppose someone had to get stuck with them!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Taffy


----------

